# 1996 Maxima P1445 OBDII code



## rickyg623 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have received a P1445 code on my maxima which is the evap canister purge volume control valve. When I went to the dealer and napa, they said it would be a 'valve control' part 14030 that I actually needed. I went to NAPA as well and they said it is normally the air intake control valve. It is about a $250 part. Does this sound like the correct part that I should change out based on the code?


----------

